# Currently drilling... results expected...



## bigt (10 October 2007)

Hi,

Trying to find a method to search all asx announcements for resource companies that have released an ann with something like "Drilling commenced" or "results expected...xx/xx/07" etc in the ann content.

Thought it may be useful to start a thread and ask forum members to chip in with companies for whom they know the above details. Doesnt have to be iron ore, which is flavour of the year so far. What do people think?


----------



## alankew (10 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*

Big T think its a great idea.I will chip in with PXR(spoke to the company last week and although not drilling they expect to be doing an aeromagnetic survey anytime now)


----------



## cuttlefish (10 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*

IGR currently RC drillling salt creek and red dale gold prospects with a second RC rig due at red dale soon.  

Announced further wide moderate grade results from salt creek yesterday (35m@3.5g/t incl 11m > 7g/t)  to extend this new discovery as well as results of recent air core drilling of gold in soil anomoly at red dale which will now be tested by the current RC program. Lots of samples backed up at lab waiting assay results so intermittent announcements likely out of this one over the coming months.


----------



## mick2006 (10 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*

add LML to the list have completed drilling at Gum Flat iron ore tennements with confirmation of hematite iron ore in 4 seperate locations, just awaiting assays now, could be any day.


----------



## bigt (10 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*

..ERN expecting results "mid october" from its Area 1 prospect. Commencing drilling at other U tenaments also October.


----------



## disarray (10 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*

Cooper Energy is currently drilling several projects in south australia and indonesia. they are hoping to find 200 million barrels of oil and 256bcf of gas with their kurnia well which they are drilling now.

Company Announcements Page


----------



## tonza (10 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*

CIG are expected to release drilling results very soon. This week i think? On the 26th of September they spudded their first out of 11 wells to be drilled. 

They have a JV with Santos but I believe CIG has 100% rights to these 11 wells. Hopefully an exciting week for CIG.


----------



## squid32 (11 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*

Hi,

I have an asx announcement scanner that can email you alerts for announcements with certain keywords. Let me know your email address and keywords and I can add you.

Cheers

squid32


----------



## So_Cynical (12 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*

Isn't every miner/explorer/prospector drilling or about to..seems
like 70 % of the Aussie share market is a miner/explorer/prospector
and there all finding something.

Ive probably got (38m@1.5g/t incl 11m > 6g/t) in my back yard.:


----------



## cuttlefish (12 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*



So_Cynical said:


> Ive probably got (38m@1.5g/t incl 11m > 6g/t) in my back yard.:




better get up to bunnings and buy a big shovel then!


----------



## bigt (12 October 2007)

*Re: Currently drilling..results expected..*



So_Cynical said:


> Isn't every miner/explorer/prospector drilling or about to..seems
> like 70 % of the Aussie share market is a miner/explorer/prospector
> and there all finding something.
> 
> Ive probably got (38m@1.5g/t incl 11m > 6g/t) in my back yard.:




Too true, though timing entry into the stocks building upto releasing results is what I want to try and nail. Over the last week we've seen several companies release e.g. Fe results that I never even knew were drilling - most give an indication in the drilling ann that "Results are expected in xxx" weeks etc. You can then try to time an entry closer to that date. Just a theory and I'm sure most folks are / have been doing the same thing.


----------

